# Insulin pumps help preserve normal nerve function



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2014)

Australian researchers have discovered that people with type 1 diabetes who use insulin pumps have near-normal nerve function, even if they have had type 1 diabetes for a long time.

Peripheral nerve damage can be a common complication of type 1 diabetes. Although maintenance of blood glucose levels within a recommended range can minimise the development of diabetes-related complications, nerve damage can still occur to some extent in 30-50% of people with type 1 diabetes.

http://blog.jdrf.org.au/2014/10/21/insulin-pumps-help-preserve-normal-nerve-function/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2014)

I like GOOD news


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2014)

Every little bit helps


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2014)

So do I - and this is !


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2014)

There is nowt wrong with my nerves in me Thumb. Proper hammer rash today


----------



## trophywench (Nov 18, 2014)

Ouch.  Nothing wrong with mine anywhere either as far as I know.  Hopefully that means I'm in the 50 - 70% that sails through life unscathed !

One of the 'Golden Oldies' as my former consultant used to call them.


----------

